# Corks for Long Term Aging



## sly22guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I know this has been touched on many times, as far as best cork. But my wife is due in may and id like to save 1 or 2 bottles from each batch for different stages of the little ones life. Realistically im thinking 10-15 year range. if i have any longer than that im sure we will just keep them for a novelty. but what corks would be good for 10-15 year aging?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 16, 2010)

Get the highest quality all natural cork (solid).


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

Even with the best cork it really depends on WHAT wine you will be aging. Big reds w/ alot of tannin is better than a blush...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> Even with the best cork it really depends on WHAT wine you will be aging. Pig reds w/ alot of tannis is better than a blush...




What is a Pig Red?? Is that a new bread of grape?


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 16, 2010)

know of any good sources for natural cork's? all the ones ive found are all syn or little chips all pressed together.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> What is a Pig Red?? Is that a new bread of grape?



Winemaker if your going to be in this group you better understand the lingo! A pig Red is a grape with a pork belly!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Winemaker if your going to be in this group you better understand the lingo! A pig Red is a grape with a pork belly!



My bad - have to learn the pa'ers lingo


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> What is a Big Red?? Is that a new bread of grape?



What U talking about?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> What is a Pig Red?? Is that a new bread of grape?



Incidentally Jon, what is the new _Bread_ of wine. Is this the religious part of it?


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Incidentally Jon, what is the new _Bread_ of wine. Is this the religious part of it?



NOW I know why Wade has a bad back. You won't get off mine now. I already had a bad back before you jumped on it 

Guess I have just one thing to do !



Oh I meant TWO things to do...


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Winemaker if your going to be in this group you better understand the lingo! A pig Red is a grape with a pork belly!



U mean a BEER BELLY ??

I got that too.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> NOW I know why Wade has a bad back. You won't get off mine now. I already had a bad back before you jumped on it
> 
> Guess I have just one thing to do !
> 
> ...



ha ha not me it was Jon. You da man Tom!!


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 16, 2010)

so anyone got a source for natural corks? only place i found so far is http://www.widgetco.com/natural-wine-corks?gclid=CImgm6-Fp6UCFeFM5QodmXZg6g


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 17, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Incidentally Jon, what is the new _Bread_ of wine. Is this the religious part of it?



Dang - try to be funny and i screwed up my own spelling


----------

